# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Database Backup & Restore Q's

## SQL_jr

hi, forum:  I am a rusty Sybase user, and just received sybase solaris dumps from a client.  

Sybase version -> 12.5.4 - Adaptive Server Enterprise/12.5.4/EBF 14065 ESD#3/P/Sun_svr4/OS 5.8/ase1254/2030/64-bit/FBO/Sat Oct 14 07:19:31 2006
Solaris  version -> 5.8 Generic_117350-10

I have two questions:
1) I have installed sybase v.15 - can I easily restore an earlier db version to this version?  Anything special to do?

2) Being that it is a SYBASE Windows platform, can I restore a Solaris DB Dump to a Windows Sybase server?  If yes, how?

Please advise asap!  Many thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## SQL_jr

I guess there isn't much audience for Sybase anymore:

I figured I will post my learned answer here, since I hate getting dead-on Google hits with my search words, and no answers!

THe answer to the above question is YES!!

I was actually amazed how v.15 could read the files and pick up the header info that brought it from 12.5, AND from a Solaris cross-platform to an x86 windows environment!!

SYBASE support couldn't(wouldn't?) answer this for me.

But some successful experimentation proved its salt.

Caveat, I understand that the x-platform thing is only on sybase 12.5 and above.

Hope that helps!

----------


## pdreyer

You can read more at
http://manuals.sybase.com/onlinebook...okTextView/731
and
http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1033627

----------

